# Spirogyra only in one place - flow issue?



## nry (17 Jun 2009)

I've got one patch of the tank where spirogyra loves to grow - it is quite a small amount, but it grows quite quickly.  If I remove the 2 or 3 threads I can see at the water change each week then within a few days you can see it growing back again.  I think it reared its head when I ran out of CO2 a few months ago and used Excel until I got the new FE sorted out.

I've got no algae at all elsewhere beyond a small amount of GDA on some of the larges pebbles, I did hope that removing it as soon as I noticed the threads would help but it seems rather persistent!  At a guess the area of the tank where it grows has the worst flow to it, would this partly be to blame for it being hard to shift?


----------



## nry (29 Jun 2009)

This stuff is starting to annoy me now.  I ripped out any I saw for days on end, but it seems rather rampant now.  I ripped some out yesterday and by tonight a good few plants have long strings of it back again.

I'm going to do a major trim of any affected plants tomorrow and give the gravel a major siphon around the areas that are prone...if I do a blackout is this likely to knock it on the head?


----------



## ceg4048 (29 Jun 2009)

Yeah, blackout with no CO2 and with daily water change (a bit tricky in the dark). Afterward, Excel + reduced dosing levels and reduced light. This is a tough one.

Cheers,


----------



## nry (29 Jun 2009)

Pah...I might try a good prune of affected plants first tomorrow - if that doesn't work then blackout it will have to be!


----------



## nry (13 Jul 2009)

I gave all affected plants a serious trim back, the gravel got a serious clean and I double-dosed EasyCarbo for a week.  Fingers crossed, a week after stopping the EasyCarbo I've not seen anymore algae


----------



## Graeme Edwards (13 Jul 2009)

I did the "black out" thing for 5 days and its all gone. Its still only early days after the black out, but as Clive has said, low light and lean dosing until the plants get back up to scratch should sort it.

Now you have been attacking it, it will be all over the place.

Good luck.


----------



## nry (14 Jul 2009)

All I know is that up until I did the EasyCarbo/serious trim I would see new algae growth within a day.  I've seen no spirogyra in 10 days now and I have been very careful to check the whole tank over.


----------

